# Best way to remove really caked in brake dust?



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Cleaned my car for the first time in a while the other week since my pressure washer broke but its now fixed 

Anyway as i was doing the wheels i noticed they were badly caked in brake dust since i now use pretty aggressive brake pads on my Evo and my wheel cleaner didn't touch it (bilberry wheel cleaner) even after scrubbing for god knows how long with a brush. Are there any stronger wheel cleaners out there that will help remove it that's still safe to use? or maybe something like iron X etc? 

Also what sealant can i use to protect my wheels in the future? as i really don't want them to look the way there are now ever again lol! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Have a look at the Power Maxed Alloy Stain Remover, Car Chem Revolt or Autosmart Smart Wheels to clean your alloys,

FK1000p or Collinite 845 to seal your alloys

:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel, spray it on leave it for a bit 10mins, it will change purple and wash it off and then yes seal the wheels to make cleaning easier.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^ yep, bilt hamber wheel cleaner or korrosol ( simaler products):thumb:


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Claying them. You will get bloody knuckles, but it deffo works. I had some like yours once, nothing touched them (AB wheel cleaner, purple rain, oven cleaner, scrubbing, rubbing etc)... yet clay worked.

Gaz.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

C5 for sealing wheels


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a look at the powermaxed stain remover, I was pretty surprised at how good it was:thumb:
Did you try varying your dilution of bilberry? You could go stronger. 
If all else fails get the fallout remover and tardis out:thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Get the acid out. Trade strength acid cleaner will sort it better than any of those discussed.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem Revolt is amazing for this sort of thing.


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! 

I like the look of the power maxed and car chem stuff to be fair but the car chem is out of stock on their site  is it available anywhere else? 

I did think about claying them but i thought it would be pointless until i find something else to help remove it cos i don't think the clay would even move on the wheel as its that caked in . 

Yes I've tried different dilutions of the bilberry the only dilution i haven't tried is 100% neat lol. 

Thanks for the sealant recommendations too


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Neat Megs wheel brightener or Autosmart smart wheels then maybe a fallout remover followed by clay etc. Like others say seal them and you shouldn't have a problem again.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Powermaxed in use...


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

The power maxed stuff is looking like a very strong possibility at the moment :thumb: 

Yeah I'll use a fallout remover and clay it also as the car is still due its first detail so I've got a lot of work to do


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got to say that's my sisters car and if it's ever been cleaned I'd be amazed. 

The wheels were and still are in a terrible state as in scuffed and curbed all over. 

She went shopping with my Mrs the other week and I was that embarrassed I had to wash it.

The wheels were not 100% cleaned, I didn't have enough time. I would have liked to give them a going over with a tar/glue then a fallout product and then some time with clay and a polish but in the time I had a million times better.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Those mini wheels aren't caked just dirty. But looks to do a good job. Neat smart wheels and neat wonder wheels wouldn't shift my brake dust  I used a sonic scrubber and I smart wheels and wonder wheels mixed and let it soak and scrubbed like mad. Pour the bilberry down the drain lol.
This was after a wash and neat bilberry









50/50 mix of smart wheels and wonder wheels foaming away









Left me with this. Never did do the rest lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

4d_dc2 said:


> Those mini wheels aren't caked just dirty. But looks to do a good job. Neat smart wheels and neat wonder wheels wouldn't shift my brake dust  I used a sonic scrubber and I smart wheels and wonder wheels mixed and let it soak and scrubbed like mad. Pour the bilberry down the drain lol.


Should explain that the PM was applied after PW and two lots of foam.

It's knocking on for 100k and whilst I was tongue and cheek about never being washed I'm willing to bet knowing my sister that's not far from reality. It has no protection on the wheels and she is not afraid to put her foot down and drives on the brakes. Not the worst caked on I've ever seen but promise you these were more than just surface brake dust


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I may have over a dozen different wheel cleaners besides not counting fallout removers and the one that has impressed me most is Malco's Brake Off,blew me away with the results.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I've done a fair few track days and for me come home wash, ironX, clay and seal with finishkare 1000p and your done!! 

Tried gtech C5 thought it was average! FK is the way forward and it can be used on bodywork too for winter protection!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

moono16v said:


> I've done a fair few track days and for me come home wash, ironX, clay and seal with finishkare 1000p and your done!!
> 
> Tried gtech C5 thought it was average! FK is the way forward and it can be used on bodywork too for winter protection!


Nah, FK will not touch C5 on longevity.

I'd agree it looks good on the paintwork mind.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again it boils down to what your budget allows you to afford.:thumb:


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

Malco Brake Off for me


----------



## nitronig (Aug 1, 2009)

Malco brake off . been using it for years. brilliant stuff


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Malco Brake off for me too


----------

